
First Randomized Trial on Parachutes Finds They Are Not Safer Than No Parachute - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3m5d7/are-parachutes-safe-skydiving-deaths-randomized-controlled-trial
======
reidjs
This is like an onion article except it's not very funny

------
perl4ever
The humor is kind of lost by not linking to the BMJ.

[https://www.bmj.com/content/363/bmj.k5094](https://www.bmj.com/content/363/bmj.k5094)

------
Coll
This is absurd. A waste of 5 minutes.

